# darse cuenta de



## marimar

Hola. Me gustaría saber cuál de las siguientes opciones es correctas para decir en francé "drase cuenta de". Muchas gracias.

- se rendre compte de
- rendre compte que


----------



## denBosch

Se rendre compte de (qqch)
Se rendre compte que + oración subordinada


----------



## Lezert

on peut dire:
- se rendre compte de ... ( ex: je me rends compte du temps qui passe
- se rendre compte que ...  ( ex: je me rends compte que le temps passe )


----------



## sabbathically

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
tengo problemas con los tiempos verbales
quiero decir:

"Cuando ella se dio cuenta de que la unica manera en que ella se podia comunicar con mi familia era aprendiendo espanol, ella tomo grand interes en prender"

Fr:
"quand elle s'a rende compte de que la seule maniere en qu'elle se put communiquer avec ma famillie fut s'elle apprit espagnol elle ..."
no se como decir lo demas

"elle s'interresa en apprendre"
creo que es asi
perdon el pesimo frances
este es mi primer anio
muchas gracias!


----------



## Domtom

-
Quand elle s’aperçut qu’il n’avait pas d’autre moyen de communiquer avec ma famille qu’à travers l’apprentissage de l’espagnol, elle prit un grand intérêt à en apprendre.

Lo he traducido al passé simple, también podía haberlo hecho al passé composé, inténtalo tú mismo. Según el registro queda mejor un tiempo o el otro.

Espera otras propuestas de traducción.
-


----------



## sabbathically

moyen es manera?


----------



## Domtom

-


sabbathically said:


> moyen es manera?


 
Sí, _medio_.

Con el passé composé sería, me parece, _s'était aperçu_ (en vez de _aperçut_) y _a pris_ (en vez de _prit_)
-


----------



## sabbathically

"quand elle a su que la seule manière de se communiquer avec ma famille était en Espagnol, elle a appris cette langue avec beaucoup d'intérêt."

esta bien eso tambien, o no?

muchas gracias eso si
de verdad
muchas gracias!


----------



## Domtom

-


Domtom said:


> Con el passé composé sería, me parece, _s'était aperçu_ (en vez de _aperçut_) y _a pris_ (en vez de _prit_)
> -


 
No, mejor *s'est aperçu*, esto sí es el _passé composé_, véase en

http://www.la-conjugaison.fr/du/verbe/s_apercevoir.php


----------



## sabbathically

cuando ella percibio que la unica manera..
quand elle s'apercut?
o
quand elle apercut?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
También puedes utilizar "quand elle réalisa que..."
Quand elle réalisa que l´unique manière de communiquer avec ma famille était d´apprende l´espagnol, elle fut très intéressée de l´apprendre.


----------



## sabbathically

muchas gracias!


----------



## luzzia

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
alguien me puede ayudar , como digo me di cuenta , je me suis rendu compte o je m'ai eté rendu compte.
estoy en un gran duda.


----------



## paulahpolo

Je me suis rendu compte


----------



## Pleinauxas

On dit:
*"Je me suis rendu compte"*

"Se rendre compte" est une action que tu fais, alors que "avoir été" exprime la voix passive.


----------



## luzzia

gracias, merci beaucoup


----------



## Yul

luzzia 

"je m'ai été rendu compte"   n'est pas français  et ne se dit pas .
Yul


----------



## Siklu

O sea que:
"Se rendre compte de"  se usa cuando en español se diria "darse cuenta de..."
"se rendre compte que" se usa cuando en español se diría "darse cuenta de que..."
¿Es así?


----------



## Adidi

Hola, 

Necesito ayuda para comprender y traducir esta expresión.

Contexto:
"Entre los principales elementos que utilizo en mis cursos y que definen y conforman mi manera de trabajar están:
 - El tacto/contacto como pieza clave y principal d*el darse cuenta* y del autoconocimiento.
 - ..."

Quiere decir la "*prise de conscience*" o algo similar?

GRACIAS


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour:
En espagnol, "darse cuenta" signifie "se rendre compte/réaliser". "*El *darse cuenta" peut s'associer à "la prise de conscience".
La traduction française pourrait être "la prise de conscience dans *l'ici et maintenant*",
si nous parlons de la thérapie Gestalt - voir ici : http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=Gestalt+la+prise+de+conscience+l%27ici+et+le+maintenant


----------



## Adidi

OUI il s'agit en effet de la Gestalt, bien vu !

Je sais, enfin il me semble que "el + INFINITIF" signifie "le fait de ..." en espagnol. 

Donc là, la traduction littérale serait "*le fait de se rendre compte*", or dans ce contexte, ce n'est pas vraiment joli.

C'est pour cela que je me demandais si ça a le même sens que la "*prise de conscience*"...

Cela me semble correct. Merci de votre aide !


----------



## willg

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Salut a tous,

Le voudrais dire "no me di cuenta" de quelque chose que l'on m'avait dit. 

Je pense que c'est "je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte"

Mais je suis pas sur s'il "en" va avant ou après le "me"

merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Willg:


> Je pense que c'est "je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte"




Los pronombres "en" e "y" son los queriditos de los verbos.  

Tienen que ir pegaditos a ellos, lo más cerquita posible (salvo en el imperativo). 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## xhugorichardx

Buenos días, ayúdenme con esto por fa... está bien decir esto en pasado.

Je me suis rendu compte de... qqc  ----------> yo me dí cuenta de...
Tu t'est rendu compte de... ---------------> Tu te diste cuenta de...
Il/Elle s'est rendu compte de...   -----------> Él/ella se dió cuenta de...
Nous nous rendu compte de...      --------> Nos dimos cuenta de
Vous vous rendu compte de... -------------> Usted se dió cuenta de...
Ils / Elles se sont rendu compte de... ---------> Ellos se dieron cuenta de...

y en el presente:

Je me rends compte de
Tu tes rends compte de...
Il/Elle/On se rend compte de...
Nous nous rendons compte de..
Vous vous rendez compte de...
Ils/elles se rendent compte de..

Muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


xhugorichardx said:


> Je me suis rendu compte de... qqc   ----------> yo me dí cuenta de...
> Tu t'est rendu compte de...  (puedes ver la conjugación de _être_ aquí.) ---------------> Tu te diste cuenta de...
> Il/Elle s'est rendu compte de...   -----------> Él/ella se dió cuenta de...
> Nous nous rendu compte de...  (falta el verbo)     --------> Nos dimos cuenta de
> Vous vous rendu compte de...  (falta el verbo)-------------> Usted se dió cuenta de...
> Ils / Elles se sont rendu compte de... ---------> Ellos se dieron cuenta de...
> 
> y en el presente:
> 
> Je me rends compte de
> Tu tes te rends compte de...
> Il/Elle/On se rend compte de...
> Nous nous rendons compte de..
> Vous vous rendez compte de...
> Ils/elles se rendent compte de..


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## xhugorichardx

Merci beaucoup, Au revoir!


----------

